

API Design Matters - andreyf
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2009/5/24646-api-design-matters/fulltext#F1

======
scott_s
URL actually links to Figure 1 at the bottom of the page. Take off the "#F1"
from the URL to direct to the top.

------
hga
If you like this essay and/or curse having to deal with EINTR and haven't
heard about "Worse is Better" and the PCLSR ("PC loser") issue, you might want
to check out section 2.1, The Rise of Worse is Better,
<http://www.dreamsongs.com/WIB.html>, Wikipedia for a brief overview of PCLSR:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCLSRing> and Alan Bawden's great paper
PCLSRing: Keeping Process State Modular:
<http://www.hack.org/mc/texts/pclsr.txt>

------
icefox
required reading: The Little Manual of API Design
<http://chaos.troll.no/~shausman/api-design/api-design.pdf> [pdf]

